# WQHD, 144Hz, 4K? (Mit GTX 970)



## T_G (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin momentan noch etwas unentschlossen, ob sich ein neuer Monitor für mich lohnt. Dies ist abhängig davon, was meine aktuelle Grafikkarte noch schaffen würde und wie teuer die entsprechenden Optionen sind.
__________________________________________________________________________________
1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
500-600€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ja, im Moment habe ich zwei Monitore.
27" Asus Full-HD
24" Asus Full-HD (VK246U)

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
MSI GeForce GTX970

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Audiobearbeitung, Gaming, Streaming, Youtubevideos
FPS spiele ich selten, dafür eher Witcher 3, League of Legends, ARK, etc.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Auf jeden Fall eine höhere Auflösung.
__________________________________________________________________________________


Dass eine höhere Auflösung her muss, ist klar. Aber da stellt sich die Frage: 
WQHD oder 4K? Oder vielleicht WQHD 144Hz?

Was würde meine 970er noch schaffen? Lohnt es sich da überhaupt, viel Geld für einen WQHD 144Hz Monitor auszugeben, wenn die Grafikkarte dann keine 144 Fps schafft?
Momentan habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass sich WQHD 60Hz für mich am meisten lohnt? 4K auf 27" ist doch bestimmt zu viel oder? Und würde meine Grafikkarte das überhaupt packen, in Witcher 3 4K-Texturen zu berechnen?

Monitore habe ich schon rausgesucht, aber im Moment stellt sich für mich zunächst die grundlegende Frage mit der Grafikkarte.
Hat diesbezüglich jemand Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2017)

Schalt DSR ein und probier es aus.
Dann weisst du ob dir die Leistung reicht und das UI nicht zu klein ist.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Januar 2017)

Kannste dir getrost schenken, mit ner gtx 970 hast du in 4K keinen Spaß. Da der RAM eh verkrüppelt ist kannste bis fullhd noch halbwegs vernünftig spielen aber dann hört es auf .


----------



## Faxe007 (27. Januar 2017)

Die 970 hat nur Displayport 1.2 damit ist 4k nur bis 75 Hz möglich. Aber wie schon gesagt ist die Leistung mit ner 970 bei weitem nicht da. Versuch mal mit zwei 1080 im SLI.


----------



## T_G (27. Januar 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Habe mal Witcher 3 mit DSR getestet, sowohl 2560x1440, als auch 3840x2160.
Bei WQHD komme ich bei normalen-guten Einstellungen noch auf 60 Fps, viel mehr ist nicht drin. Also hat sich da 144Hz schon erledigt.
Bei 4K Auflösung ist bei 30 Fps Ende. 
Beide Tests waren nur kurz in einer Stadt mit vielen Gebäuden, Lichtquellen, Menschen etc.. Allerdings werden es noch weniger Frames sein wenn es zu Kämpfen kommt, oder man durch Wälder läuft.



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Die 970 hat nur Displayport 1.2 damit ist 4k nur bis 75 Hz möglich. Aber wie schon gesagt ist die Leistung mit ner 970 bei weitem nicht da. Versuch mal mit zwei 1080 im SLI.


Ist 4K in 144Hz momentan überhaupt möglich?
4K in 144Hz war eh nicht gemeint, im besten Falle 60Hz.

Wenn dann Ende des Jahres die 1080Ti rauskommt, ist die 1070 vielleicht günstiger. Ansonsten muss ich wohl noch zwei Jahre mit Full-HD Vorlieb nehmen müssen, um dann auf eine 1170/1180 umzusteigen.
Jetzt einfach so Grafikkarte und Monitor zu tauschen ist denke ich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## pphs (27. Januar 2017)

1080ti ende des jahres? bist ja gut informiert.


----------



## buggs001 (27. Januar 2017)

Den Monitor wirst Du ja nicht nur für die 970er kaufen.
Ich schätze mal, dass Du den etwas länger haben willst und der noch 2-3 Grafikkarten sehen wird.

Also tun sich für mich 2 Möglichkeiten auf....
- Jetzt den gewünschten Monitor kaufen und mit reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen, bis zum Neukauf einer Grafikkarte leben
- Das Geld noch sparen und den Monitor erst kaufen, wenn der Neuerwerb einer Grafikkarte ansteht

Meiner Meinung und meinen Grafikeinstellungen nach ist die 970 für FHD geeignet und für alles darüber nicht.


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte die 970 selbst 25 Monate, habe das ein oder andere Spiel mit DSR (1080->1440p) gespielt. Ja, es geht, kommt halt aufs Spiel und die Settings an. Allerdings muss man schon an den Reglern drehen und/oder sich von 60 FPS (144 FPS = vergiss es) verabschieden.

TW3 in 1440p ging. Ohne Hairworks, ohne 60 FPS. In 4K gebe ich mir das nicht mal mit der GTX1080.

Dying Light lief erstaunlich gut @1440p, sogar mit 4GB Vram-Belegung. Mit erstaunlich gut meine ich, dass es über 40 FPS schaffte, je nach Gegend auch deutlich mehr. In FHD fluppte das Spiel absolut problemlos mit konstant 60 FPS. 4K mit max. Settings ergeben 40-50 FPS auf der 1080.

BF1 sollte auf 1440p gut laufen, wenn man ein klein wenig runter regelt.

Deus Ex MD war in FHD schon unter 60 FPS, wenn ich die Einstellungen Richtung max hatte.

Meine lief auf über 1500 MHz, muss ich noch dazu sagen. Ich sage es mal so - es ist eine FHD-Karte. Als sie raus kam und heute erst recht. In FHD rockt die Karte auch heute noch. Wenn ich DSR nutzen konnte, habe ich das gemacht (ich brauche auch oft keine konstanten 60 FPS, je nach Spiel). Ansonsten habe ich eben auf 1080p gespielt. Aber einen WQHD-Monitor, bei dem ich ja zwangsläufig an die 1440p gebunden bin, möchte ich nicht damit betreiben.


----------



## paddypitt87 (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn du JETZT mega Bock auf einen neuen Monitor hast, dann würde ich zu 1440p 144hz greifen, sofern du dann bereit bist demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte nachzurüsten oder eben Abstriche in den jeweiligen Spieleinstellungen machst. 
144hz lohnen sich immer, auch beim surfen, der Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach enorm, sobald du wieder auf 60 hz gehst, denkst du der Monitor ist kaputt 

144hz nur bei 144fps ist totaler murks. Lohnt sich auch bei z.B. 90 fps in Game. Jetzt wiederum von 1080p auf 4K zu gehen halte ICH PERSÖNLICH zu übertrieben, dann steigen deine Ansprüche an eine Grafikkarte noch mehr als z.B. bei WQHD und es wird alles noch teurer. Musst du selber wissen aber generell würde ich jetzt noch von einem Neukauf Monitor mit 60hz abraten, so oder so rum. Überzeuge dich mal und teste erstmal 144hz Monitore 

Die 1080 Ti soll übrigens eher Anfang des Jahres erscheinen, sofern ich das richtig mitbekommen habe^^


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Januar 2017)

144Hz lohnt alleine schon, da es in Spielen quasi keinen Bildzeriss gibt. Das steigert die gefühlte Bildrate auch deutlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2017)

Ich würde ebenfalls zu 1440p mit 144Hz (je nach Budget auch mit Gsync) raten.  
4K ist aktuell weder praktisch (viel zu kleines UI, schlechte Skalierung) noch performancetechnisch empfehlenswert. 

Und 144Hz machen bei weitem mehr Spaß als 4k. Nur die 970 solltest demnächst ersetzen, mit dem VRAM könnte es schnell eng werden.


----------



## T_G (27. Januar 2017)

Dass die Ti Ende des Jahres erscheint, war einfach eine Vermutung von mir.

Ich denke, dass ich dann erst mit einer neuen Grafikkarte zusammen upgraden werde. Dann wird sich (hoffentlich) auch ein 144Hz WQHD Monitor lohnen.
Ich lege mehr Wert auf die Auflösung, allerdings wäre eine höhere Framerate natürlich auch interessant.  Die Frage war ja bisher, ob die 970 das schafft. 
Da ihr das so klar sagt, lasse ich es wohl erstmal. Dann nutze ich die 970 wie bisher an den zwei Full-HD Monitoren und warte bis zu den nächsten Grafikkarten. 
Momentan packt die 970 alle Spiele (die ich spiele) auf guten Settings in 60 Fps.

Was schätzt ihr denn, wann man mit einer 1170/1180 rechnen kann? Ende 2018 oder schon vorher?

Danke euch
Tobi


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2017)

T_G schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr denn, wann man mit einer 1170/1180 rechnen kann? Ende 2018 oder schon vorher?
> 
> Danke euch
> Tobi



Wenn man sieht wie lange die 10X0er auf sich warten ließen...schwer zu sagen. 
Lass erstmal die 1080TI erscheinen


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Januar 2017)

Erfahrungsgemäß sage ich mal ca. 6 Monate nach Release der 1080Ti. Müsste also Ende 2017 ca. so weit sein. Aber das ist reine Spekulation.


----------

